
YouTube Red Buys ‘Step Up,’ Its First Big-Budget TV Drama - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/24/business/media/youtube-red-buys-step-up-its-first-big-budget-tv-drama.html
======
facorreia
I still can't believe they went with that name.

